# Two serious accidents in a week in Central NJ



## tchambeau (Jul 3, 2008)

LACEY — Police are investigating the death of a Freehold Township man in his early 20s who was electrocuted after his pole saw came in contact with a live power line while he was trimming trees at a Lakeside Drive South residence about 11:30 a.m. Tuesday, authorities said.

Officials said they were withholding the man's name until his family could be notified. They also did not provide the name of the business that employed the victim or the resident who hired the company.

The victim was in a tree trimming limbs about 30 feet off the ground when the pole saw hit power lines, authorities said.

He fell from the tree, but because he was connected to a safety rope, he was left suspended about 30 feet in the air, witnesses told police.

The victim was taken down by two Ocean County Road Department workers who were riding in a bucket truck past the home where the man was working almost immediately after the accident, police said.

The two, Damon Wiencke and John Payne, were coming from a tree-trimming job in the Forked River section of the township when they saw the tree-service man. When they stopped to help, Payne and Wiencke first made sure it was safe for them to get the man, officials said.

"At risk to himself" Wiencke went up in the bucket and grabbed the man, said police Lt. James Veltri.

Once on the ground, CPR was attempted, and the man was taken to Community Medical Center in Toms River, where he was pronounced dead.

The two county workers acted on instinct to help the man, said Steven Childers, county road supervisor.

"It had just happened," Childers said. "It was a tragic event."

The county road department has a specially trained crew, including Payne and Wiencke, who receive extensive training on precautionary measures to be taken while trimming trees. However, they do not handle trees that go through the power lines, Childers said.

"Trimming trees is especially dangerous around the electrical wires," Childers said.

The county uses contractors to do the work on trees that involve power lines, he said.

It is a "very special talent needed to do that job properly," Childers said.

Police officers Joseph Soto and John Simonson and the Forked River Fire Department responded. The federal Occupational Safety and Health Administration is following up the investigation along with Lacey Detective Michael Gudgeon.


----------



## tchambeau (Jul 3, 2008)

Here is the first incident that occured a week ago. In today's paper it said that he was still in critical condition. My prayers and thoughts go out to both of these families. I just wanted to post them both to maybe help prevent a similar accident..

TOMS RIVER — A township man, who was thrown 35 feet to the ground from a bucket truck while cutting a tree limb, was resuscitated by his son before being rushed to a Neptune hospital, where he is listed in serious condition.

Robert J. Tutella, 42, broke his femur, an arm, ribs, and bones in his face when he was ejected from the truck while trimming a tree near the Rite Aid Pharmacy at corner of Route 37 and Vaughn Avenue, his brother Scott Tutella said.

After falling, Tutella's 19-year-old son, Robert Tutella Jr., was able to perform CPR 
until police and paramedics arrived on scene.

"He knew enough (CPR) to get him back to life," Scott Tutella said.

Among the first responders was Robert Tutella's brother, Ricky Tutella, a member of a township first aid squad. Soon after, at about 11:45 a.m., police officers and members of the Toms River Township Police EMS squad arrived on scene.

Tutella was transported via ambulance to Jersey Shore University Medical Center, 
where he is expected to undergo surgery later tonight, Scott Tutella said.

"This wasn't a stupidity thing, it was just a sheer accident. He knew what he was 
doing, he'd been it for 30 years," Scott Tutella said.

Police Chief Michael G. Mastronardy said an investigation revealed a cut tree branch hit the arm of the bucket truck, causing the machinery to bend and plummet to the ground.

Investigating the incident is Detective Mark Catalano, along with officers Jennifer 
Jukas, Brian Jarka and members of the Ocean County Sheriff Department's Criminalistics Investigative Unit.


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Jul 3, 2008)

As a community of professional tree workers; we need to be more involved with the issue of hireing illegals.
It brings to the forefront, decades of "Gypsy Tree Workers" contrbuting to the misconception the public has of what we do, and why we do it.
All of us that contribute to this site need to challange the cities, county and state that allow these opportunist tree care contracators to hire, abuse, and not contribute the growth of what we all want. 
Respect. 
It can happen! 
This is the perfect site to inform our goverment leaders of the facts.
I do it at least once a month...
And you know what? They always respond.
Do not think you can make a difference.
It just take time/ and commitment.


----------



## Dadatwins (Jul 4, 2008)

This is a dangerous business, scary how one instance the guy was just just starting out and the other had 30 years experience. This business does not care how old or how much experience you have, a mistake will get you killed.
My prayers to the family and friends of those workers.


----------



## tchambeau (Jul 4, 2008)

Shaun,

Not sure if you meant to post to this thread, if you did on accident, no big deal. If your getting on a soapbox, do it on another thread for the respect of the guy that died and the other who is in critical condition

Todd


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Jul 4, 2008)

tchambeau said:


> Shaun,
> 
> Not sure if you meant to post to this thread, if you did on accident, no big deal. If your getting on a soapbox, do it on another thread for the respect of the guy that died and the other who is in critical condition
> 
> Todd



I second the notion. It seemed completely irrelevant. I didn't read anything in the articles about any illegals.

While I'm at it, I'll add a comment in the spirit of dadatwins post....

The dangerous aspect of this business doesn't care about the color of your skin, your nationality, legality, etc. We make big enough mistakes and we all bleed the same.......color.


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Jul 4, 2008)

I posted that @3-4 months ago.
I am always disturbered by any injury/death that happens to anyone who has to work for a living.
I have had enough close calls in my career to understand the importance of safery and training.
What bothers me is the people getting killed and injured the most are Latin Americans.
There are probably not even accurate recordings of this problem.
If the LA get to the ER room, they probably do not pay, and the "contractor" does not either.
I have worked in Tucson, AZ and know.
What is your issue?


----------



## serial killer (Jul 5, 2008)

Shaun Bowler said:


> I posted that @3-4 months ago.
> 
> I am always disturbered by any injury/death that happens to anyone who has to work for a living.
> ...
> ...



You posted it yesterday.

My issue is that you interrupted a remembrance of a lost associate by interjecting a racist political rant that didn't even have a place in the discussion. I've worked enough places to know also, and I am also "disturbered" when anyone who works for a living has an accident.


----------



## techdave (Jul 5, 2008)

*Hi Shaun, how about this...?*

My issue is I am an arkie/mexican American, who does not get why the ethnic, racial, or national status of a dead worker matters.

If your family was not here when this was still mexico, you aint been here longer than most of the Mexican Side of my family, so dont even try to run beaner go home smack on me.

But even if HE was here illegallly (article dont say he was), take that smack to talk radio, this forum is for learning how to avoid other's mishaps, and honoring our dead brethren.

if you got problems with illegal immigrants screwing things up financially for the rest of us (Dont we all here in SoCal?), leave it for another forum!

Nuf said.


----------



## clearance (Jul 5, 2008)

Shaun Bowler said:


> I posted that @3-4 months ago.
> I am always disturbered by any injury/death that happens to anyone who has to work for a living.
> I have had enough close calls in my career to understand the importance of safery and training.
> What bothers me is the people getting killed and injured the most are Latin Americans.
> ...


Very sad, sorry for them.

Shaun-You are disturbed? So disturbed that you have to bring up who pays at the ER? Yeah right. 
This thread is about men, dead and hurt bad. Who pays is way down on the list, I am disturbed that you brought it up here, it speaks to your character. If they get to the ER?, huh, cheaper if they don't?


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Jul 5, 2008)

I am sorry if I offened anyone by my thoughts or opinions.
I do not want to fight with anyone one this site at all..
Just talk/BS with other treeworkers regarding industry issues.


----------



## clearance (Jul 5, 2008)

Shaun Bowler said:


> I am sorry if I offened anyone by my thoughts or opinions.
> I do not want to fight with anyone one this site at all..
> Just talk/BS with other treeworkers regarding industry issues.



Accepted by me Shaun.

Everybody, work safe, stay safe. I will offer this, I have been hurt before, bad a couple of times, its not the big scary stuff that gets you, its the little things you have done many times. You let your guard down for a second and it happens.


----------



## Texas Chainsaw (Jul 8, 2008)

Hello everyone I'm in Dallas,TX and 4 yrs. ago a gentleman I knew by eye site well enough but not spent time with, were working on a job. He was a climber and that morning he were working on a customer's house down the street where the contractor lives. He was one of the best climber's I had came across with and that day he was cut down a dead tree near the house. As he judged the tree to be safe to work on he began disecting the tree one medium size a branch a time. In the middle of the process he cut a branch avoiding to hit the house. The branch that his rope and the rope tied to the branch collapsed dragging him to the ground. He bounced a couple of feet of the ground at the time of impact. Where seconds later passed away on the scene. The contractor was called and rushed to give CPR but matters were too late. The crew couldn't even work for a week and were tramatized by the incident and took dead tree climbing more seriously since then. Accidents happen to anyone at anytime no matter who or what you are. My respects go out to those men who have lost their lives on the field, and those who risk their lives climbing trees to improve longevity and health.


----------

